# Anyone else have these problems: worsbro pipe



## Agallant67 (23 d ago)

Have an apartment building that is piped with worsbro pipe about 18 years ago, now having lots of leaks look like the pipe drys up and cracks.
This is the hot water line.
Has anyone had the same problem.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

You need to post pictures.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Agallant67 said:


> Have an apartment building that is piped with worsbro pipe about 18 years ago, now having lots of leaks look like the pipe drys up and cracks.
> This is the hot water line.
> Has anyone had the same problem.


It’s suppose to do that. 

Pex is suppose to leak every few years so we plumbers can make plenty of money, 

A lawsuit will happen so the lawyers can made money. Everyone’s happy 

See ya 🤡


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

About 20 years ago Pex was allowed in California and now its gonna be a chit show
when the stuff begins to degrade due to the chlorines and contaminants in the water
eating away at it..... but fear not... it lasted far out beyond your warranty so its just a lot
of more work for everyone to do...


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

I mean, it's right there in the name: wors-bro. Cause it's the worst, bro.


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

It’s about time someone finally created a thread dedicated to this topic on the forum.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Sstratton6175 said:


> It’s about time someone finally created a thread dedicated to this topic on the forum.


We have a thread for this already and have frequently reminded people.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Sstratton6175 said:


> It’s about time someone finally created a thread dedicated to this topic on the forum.


https://www.plumbingzone.com/threads/pex-its-whats-for-plumbing.88446/


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Uponor PEX Red Flag alert


Well, I’ve been an Uponor fan boy and own the tools and carry the training certificate. But yesterday, a colleague got a call for some water leaking issues at a nine year old house and pulled out a number of leaking Uponor tube sections And they are scary bad. We are helping the homeowner pursue...




www.plumbingzone.com


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Another Pex Leak


Posted a few months back, I think April, where I found a leak at a bend support got this call today water coming into the kitchen. Leaking from the lavatory cold line running along the bottom steel track and manifesting at the kitchen. The building probably 6 years old now, and had another...




www.plumbingzone.com


----------



## Nazareth (Sep 30, 2017)

Not to mention microplastic contamination


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

skoronesa said:


> We have a thread for this already and have frequently reminded people.


Apparently my sarcasm wasn’t obvious enough for you.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Sstratton6175 said:


> Apparently my sarcasm wasn’t obvious enough for you.


Unfortunately no, you sounded just like all the others who have posted about this.


----------



## brianpatrick (1 mo ago)

Worst part is worsbro is out of business. Some other company bought the scraps and is making a go of it. Can’t think of the name off the top…


----------



## Sstratton6175 (Jan 10, 2021)

brianpatrick said:


> Worst part is worsbro is out of business. Some other company bought the scraps and is making a go of it. Can’t think of the name off the top…


I believe it’s called Poopinor now.


----------



## brianpatrick (1 mo ago)

Sstratton6175 said:


> I believe it’s called Poopinor now.


No that’s the polybutylene guys. They also make the orangeberg pipe. (but they only put it in the poor neighborhoods these days.)


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Agallant67 said:


> Have an apartment building that is piped with worsbro pipe about 18 years ago, now having lots of leaks look like the pipe drys up and cracks.
> This is the hot water line.
> Has anyone had the same problem.



The pipe was designed for this problem. Some smart plumbers helped design the chemical composition.


----------



## CMplumber (Jul 3, 2016)

I price most jobs both ways one in copper sweat and one in uponor exspansion give them both pros and cons. That way they decide so a problem later is on them.


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

Only times I've seen major degradation on Uponor piping was recirculation lines that were undersized or the pump was running full bore all the time. No PEX is going to withstand that, heck, even M copper will erode if the pump is set too high.

I've put in miles of PEX, A and B, with every connection type except Rehau cold expansion. Never had any major issues with any of them, though I am running into more dezincification of brass fittings now that I see more wells and untreated water. I personally think Rehau tubing is the best I've used, and I like the F1960 type cold expansion connections. Unless it's commercial or a recirc, then it's type L copper. M is for shower risers, T&P discharge, and boiler lines in my book.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

brianpatrick said:


> Worst part is worsbro is out of business. Some other company bought the scraps and is making a go of it. Can’t think of the name off the top…


I knew from day one wirsbo was trash,I'm glad it's not in my house,I have seen it in a lot of houses in my area but no problems as of yet that I know of


----------

